# Help with House shares



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

So we have made it to NZ, woohoo....

Now we are looking for jobs and attending job interviews etc, mostly in Auckland so we are looking for a room to rent before actually committing to an area as where we live will heavily depend on where we work. And hotels are costing too much. 

We’ve looked on easy roommates.co.nz but there do seem to be a lot of scams and some dodgy ads on there, does anyone know of any other websites or anything that could help us, were only looking for short term and are on a budget. 

Also if anyone has any contacts in food retail / retail for buyer’s roles then that would be great too. 

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> So we have made it to NZ, woohoo....
> 
> Now we are looking for jobs and attending job interviews etc, mostly in Auckland so we are looking for a room to rent before actually committing to an area as where we live will heavily depend on where we work. And hotels are costing too much.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Godzone! 

I can only suggest Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me, or maybe the local papers?


----------



## KiwiRoo (Feb 11, 2012)

I second TradeMe, usually very reliable and has a special section for short term House Shares and Flatmates :

Flatmates wanted | Trade Me


----------

